# Google exposure has led to threads being jacked by websites....



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

Being someone who internets pretty hard, I have always been one to keep track of my exposure on the internet. 

From Facebook to Twitter, I use them sparingly and keep my shit pretty tight. 

Today I was reviewing my grow log and knowing that this site is visible to search engines I Googled "chemdog ikea" and sure enough this site pops up as #1... no surprise there, really.. what _was_ surprising was that 3 links down there was another site that had my exact thread title linked.

LINK: http://abusemarijuana.com/home/?p=1268







I have left a comment, asking for it to be removed and it is awaiting moderation so at least we'll know he'll read it.

This site is full of threads jacked from open forums... pictures and everything.

Does anyone else see this as a potential problem?


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

This has also made me remove my sig as it will return results from any thread that I post in...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, they're called Linkbacks. It's a very common thing on the internet. Look below the Rollitup thread, and you will see them.


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

That seems kinda ridiculous to me considering the type of forum this is... not that you can even read that linkback menu. (hint hint) 

It seems more like this site has farmed articles from threads that appear in the "Forum Threads" feed of the main page. 

The threads are being posted the same day that they're started here.

Is there an RSS feed for that somewhere?

Either way, I'm considering removing my photo album from the place I have them hosted... and possibly stop my grow log.


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's another example...

http://abusemarijuana.com/home/?p=1566

Has a picture of someone holding a plant... 

Sure it's not directly accessible to everyone, but making an account here takes 30 seconds.

Nobody is linking back to these threads.


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

Other than pictures, there are no actual links to the threads being jacked.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

How exactly are you interpretting this as a security threat? No one knows who eletronug is and pictures of your plants isnt going to get you caught no matter how viral they become. 
I do think its kinda funny though that your journal is posted in a marijuana ABUSE website hahaha funny


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

1000's of threads are posted there... 

Regardless of anyone knowing who anyone actually is, it's still a privacy concern.


----------



## 2buds4me (Jan 24, 2012)

They are obviousle hyjacking for the banner revenue - banner impressions on page = revenue. Not saying it's right, just that it exists.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 24, 2012)

electronug said:


> Being someone who internets pretty hard, I have always been one to keep track of my exposure on the internet.
> 
> From Facebook to Twitter, I use them sparingly and keep my shit pretty tight.
> 
> ...


a miniscule amount of fame never hurt anyone right? I mean, the illuminati is less secret than your grows man, chill! but sleep with one eye open


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

If I wanted to post how I grow marijuana for my wife on another site, I would have signed up and posted it... and I did not.

Take it as lightly as you want, but that's grimey IMO.


----------



## Black Uhuru (Jan 24, 2012)

there is another site like that called ganjadigger or something like that


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

That doesn't surprise me at all... and I'm sure there are plenty of people on here that would rather their stuff stay relatively private for both legal and personal reasons.


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

Ganja Digger seems like an MJ specific search engine... all the results are RIU and Grass City.


----------



## Black Uhuru (Jan 24, 2012)

All it takes is one cop who stumbles upon it and wants to be a cunt and make an example out of someone. I see your reason for concern with this type of thing. Will they get anywhere with their fruitless efforts, most likely not, but the stress it will cause a common person is disgusting


----------



## electronug (Jan 24, 2012)

And I wouldn't be surprised if you literally could Stumble Upon this place.. heh.


----------



## electronug (Feb 10, 2012)

UPDATE: Contacted the owner of the domain and asked for it to be removed. He was a bit of a douche stating "it made me very little money (if any)"... took 4-5 days for him to remove it.

I'm not interested in making fools like him money.

Backtraced the fuck out of him, though...


----------

